
The Problem with Tech Leads – teach them how to lead - Bar_Code
https://medium.com/@Bar_Code/the-problem-with-tech-leads-a840af1f511c
======
dfsegoat
I genuinely look forward to tech-specific leadership opinions, but the author
lost me with the ham-handed attempt at humor in the opening paragraph.

 _" Don’t worry, leading engineers is just like writing code. Just like apples
and oranges..."_

and:

 _" You can’t write tests. An occasional survey is ok."_

Seriously? If I can't show my new engineers how I expect tests to be written -
who will? IMO being a technical lead is all about leading from the front, and
by example - and that means everything from documentation to unit tests to
architecture.

~~~
iAm25626
"You can’t write tests. An occasional survey is ok."

This is how I interpreted it: We can't write test cases against a flesh and
blood human being which tie into

"Then there is the latency. It takes weeks to discover if what you tried
actually worked"

------
projektir
I feel like I'm reading a guide on how to be the perfect human, not how to be
a tech lead.

